# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  270 over penetration at close range?

## greghud

I keep hearing this over and over, that at close range the .270 will just zip through a deer and leave a small exit hole.
the animal then running off and often being difficult or impossible to track.
most commonly the shooter tells me they don't believe the bullet opened up, that it acted like a fmj and drilled a .270 sized exit. because it was going too quick.
they will also say that the same ammo at 200mtrs will flatten a deer no problem, so the common belief is the excessive speed is the reason.
now for me this go's against all the research I have done on ballistics, where a bullet at excessive speed seems to over expand and lack penetration. often breaking apart.
when I question the shooter it is most commonly the 130g factory ammo in standard cup and core bullets. (fed blue box, Remington corloct, nosler bt's, hornady sst etc)
the reputation for ballistic tipped bullets is probably the worst, (nosler, sst etc)
this problem dose not seem to happen in the 7mm range of calibre's even though they have very similar diameter, weights and velocities. 
I have not used the .270 extensively so I cannot comment personally but I would appreciate any comments on this phenomena    
cheers
greg

----------


## mcche171

I have been using Hornady interlock (soft point) and have shot between 70-250 meters with it. I have had some exits but most of the time it dumps the energy in the animal and drops them on the spot. I am wanting to develop a new load, but like you, am hearing all sorts of weird things. I really like the sound and reputation of Accubonds. I have been hunting with someone using them (130gr) out of his T3 at 3140 and within 200m he is getting pass throughs. The bullet seems to be very hard, and unless bone is involved the bullet can put a nice channel through the animal. they have all died, but some have been able to walk a little bit before expiring. These are probably the type of bullets that are gaining the reputation you are discussing. 
Again with SST i have heard that if it is going too fast, or hits bone it will just blow up and not retain bullet mass. 
Most factory .270 loads are travelling between 3000-3100 at the muzzle, so within 50meters they are still motoring.
Im sure someone on here will be able to better fill u in. It all depends on the situation, but don't think we can pass all the rounds off as FMJ mimics

----------


## GravelBen

I propose a theory that there are heaps of newby hunters out there with Tikka 270s because thats what some guy at the pub/gun shop/internet forum told them to buy. The reason for the deer running away is cos they're newbies who aren't putting the bullet in the right place, but the Tikka ad said the gun wouldn't miss and they haven't learnt about shot placement yet so they blame the bullet.

The reason the 7mm08 doesn't get the same reputation is that those people are too busy drinking their lattes to go hunting, or they don't tell anyone when they don't get a deer.  :ORLY:

----------


## silentscope

i hunt with a 270, i have no issues dropping deer from 20m to 500m, a good shoulder/lower neck shot will drop any deer on the spot. i used factroy soft point ammo bought from any hunting store nothing fancy.

----------


## mcche171

Cant go past a good old soft point. They have worked for how many decades. God knows how man killed animals without high BC ballistic tipped laser beams.

----------


## Rushy

.,


> I propose a theory that there are heaps of newby hunters out there with Tikka 270s because thats what some guy at the pub/gun shop/internet forum told them to buy. The reason for the deer running away is cos they're newbies who aren't putting the bullet in the right place, but the Tikka ad said the gun wouldn't miss and they haven't learnt about shot placement yet so they blame the bullet.
> 
> The reason the 7mm08 doesn't get the same reputation is that those people are too busy drinking their lattes to go hunting, or they don't tell anyone when they don't get a deer.


Your theory has merit.  I am sure you could expand this into a thesis and get a degree by specifically studying the connection between 7mm 08 and poor shot placement in the Howick based subculture that drink trim soy chai latte's.

----------


## Spook

Definitely a big city problem with the .270...where I live the same problem has been said of the 6.5's

----------


## Rushy

I have shot a number of deer (red and fallow) with a .270 using 130 gr PSP Remington Corelokt and my observations of its performance is that projectile causes considerable trauma and if it exits it leaves a hole you could stick a tennis ball in so if others are experiencing a small exit wound then I imagine that it is the nature of the projectile that is causing this to occur.

----------


## Spook

Too know that the exit hole is similar to the entry hole, one would have had to have found the animal...what's the problem?

----------


## oneshot

Its just a myth, there was a good article written in the NZ Hunter magazine about this exact topic, I have shot plenty of animals with a 270 and at close range it flattens them, dead on their feet.

----------


## Vapour

My mate said the same thing about the 270. He went back to a 308 and he still can't shoot deer!

----------


## oneshot

> My mate said the same thing about the 270. He went back to a 308 and he still can't shoot deer!


A poor tradesmans always blames his tools  :Grin:

----------


## dogmatix

> A poor tradesmans always blames his tools


+1

----------


## Gibo

I use 140 accubonds doing 2950. Makes a mess and goes straight through up close and does the same without as much meat damage at 400

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I use 140 accubonds doing 2950. Makes a mess and goes straight through up close and does the same without as much meat damage at 400


Past 400 try the 140 Ballistic Tips, same POI and BC

Fantastic on Ruahine Reds at distance

----------


## Gerbs

Remington Corelokt 130g in my .270.
20 meters to 300, flat dead. No if/buts/maybes.
I don't get out as much as it sounds some of you do, but I've NEVER had a problem making things dead very fast.

.270 = pinnacle of firearm calibre  :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

> Past 400 try the 140 Ballistic Tips, same POI and BC
> 
> Fantastic on Ruahine Reds at distance


Past 400 try walking (closer)

----------


## Scouser

> .,
> 
> Your theory has merit.  I am sure you could expand this into a thesis and get a degree by specifically studying the connection between 7mm 08 and poor shot placement in the Howick based subculture that drink trim soy chai latte's.


All good Rushy,  I live in Mt Wellington,  and I'm happy with a flat white......With a marshmallow chocolate fish on the side  :Cool:

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'm shooting a 270WSM with 150gr Berger doing 3160fps. Even out to 540 meters or both deer and Tahr, these often past through cleanly. Do I actually care, NO. The reason being is shot placement; having a bullet pass clean through both lungs, still result in a dead dear, it just takes about 4-8 seconds for the chest to fill with blood and it's lights out.

As for worrying about about meat damage, again, don't care. shot placement; double lung(very little meat between the skin and ribs) and a confirmed kill is better than a maybe on the neck or worse, to far back and through the gut(results in lost animal again. 

Remember a dead deer with 2% meat damage is far better better than a wounder animal with no blood trail(shit attempt at a neck).

----------


## andyanimal31

> Past 400 try walking (closer)


why?
If ya dont have to.
Some times its nice to be able to ping things that are further away than a standard non dialing rig can do.
To be only attempted when you are more than confident with your ability on a humane kill though!

----------


## outdoorlad

Comes down to using the right bullet for the job, I've been using a 270 for 25+yrs for inside 300m you can't beat a standard SP bullet, hornady, partition, etc like any shot, put it in the right spot & job done.

I did try the 140 accubonds for a bit, but my old model 70 couldn't drive them fast enough (2860) & bush hunting close animals I got pass thru's all the time, all animals died but some took a follow up shot & some ran a bit, the accubonds are a hard bullet, need to have some speed on them & make sure you hit bone, I stopped using them & went back to the tried & true. If you could get the 130 AB doing 3100+ they would work well on reds & tahr.

I've seen a few new shooters at the range who have bought a 270 as there first Center fire, most of them have flinches, it's a lot of gun to start on.

----------


## kiwijames

> why?
> If ya dont have to.
> Some times its nice to be able to ping things that are further away than a standard non dialing rig can do.
> To be only attempted when you are more than confident with your ability on a humane kill though!


Why?
Cause most hunters think theyre a better shot than they really are. (unfortunately for us fellas on the eastern side of our range Taihape shooters are often the exception to the rule).
Plus, if youre any good, youre going to have to walk there anyway

----------


## Matt2308

It's very unusual for a bullet to pass through an animal "cleanly" without expanding and shedding at least some of its weight at sensible hunting distances.
I have shot a lot of animals that have had bullet sized entry and exit wounds and on examination of the animal whilst butchering, it's very obvious that the bullet has done its job perfectly with plenty of expansion and usually some fragmentation resulting in massive internal trauma.
My thoughts and experiences on this suggest that having lost most of its speed, the remaining section of the projectile exits the animal leaving a modest size exit wound which is often mistaken for the exit site of an unexpanded bullet.
Unless the spine or part of the central nervous system is hit, animals won't normally just fall over like some inexperienced hunters expect them to or like the people in the movies do when shot. 
If you want to anchor an animal on the spot...you have to use appropriate shot placement!

Absolutely NOTHING wrong with the .270, except a little too much recoil for some people and sometimes inappropriate bullet selection for particular circumstances.

----------


## Spook

I seen some reloaded ammo used on the weekend that had had the projectiles stood in water and then had the pointy end subjected to heat before loading into cases...theory is supposed to enable projectiles normally used for long ranges to expand better on animals taken at shorter distances...first I have heard of it...be interested to know what the process is called so I can look it up for further information.

----------


## kiwijames

> I seen some reloaded ammo used on the weekend that had had the projectiles stood in water and then had the pointy end subjected to heat before loading into cases...theory is supposed to enable projectiles normally used for long ranges to expand better on animals taken at shorter distances...first I have heard of it...be interested to know what the process is called so I can look it up for further information.


Annealing the jacket? I guess to soften the copper up a bit. Sounds like a huge shag around. Buy a better bullet.

----------


## Matt2308

The process is called annealing and in theory should work to some extent.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its annealing, To try and soften the copper.
more to make a short range bullet open up at longer range low velocitys, very hit and miss on effectiveness. not  for up close.
Better use the best projectile for the job for a start.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> Annealing the jacket? I guess to soften the copper up a bit. Sounds like a huge shag around. Buy a better bullet.


Cheers for that...I thought the same about buying a better projectile...the guy who done it does load development, so I guess it is just another bullshit add-on to justify getting someone to spend more money.

----------


## Spook

> Its annealing, To try and soften the copper.
> more to make a short range bullet open up at longer range low velocitys, very hit and miss on effectiveness. not  for up close.
> Better use the best projectile for the job for a start.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


The guy said it was for long range projectiles to open up at short range...I use annealing on my cases to get them down to 7mm, but that is brass...putting heat on copper, would that not melt the lead inside?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes if enough heat is applied.
Generally speaking  long range bullets have no problem opening up at close range,the problem is getting them  to hold together enough to penetrate the vitals at close range.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

So what temperature would it take to anneal copper?...I imagine it would be above the temperature to melt lead.

----------


## Grunta

I've used 150gr partitions for a year now and all my animals have dropped on the spot except for a hind that took maybe 20 paces before she dropped but that was because I lung shot her. The partition is hard hitting and 90% of the time they're through and through shots even at the stags I've taken at 303 and 310yds. As it's ben said - it's all about shot placement. The partition does very little damage to meat as well which is a huge bonus. I've trialled quite an array of projectiles in different weights and they've all been successful but I wouldn't change my current setup - even though I still tutu with other pills  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rogers.270

Never had my rounds go straight through, right shot placement and bullet selection should deal to that

----------


## greghud

so i have been thinking about this.
all the tests i have found on test media has been using the likes of wet newspaper, or balistic gel, the water making the media unable to compress and of course getting the infamous hydrostatic shock.
but lungs are full of air!
getting all myth busters, i thaught if i get some deer skin, then a layer of mussle. i was thinking of using the stomach wall as this is a similar thickness to the mussle inbetween the ribs.
if i then get a sheeps lungs and heart, inflate the lungs, then i wrap the lungs and heart in the stomach wall mussle, then around the outside i have a layer of the deer skin.
that would be a perfect test media for the classic heart lung shot where no rib or shoulder bones were encountered. a worst case senario for bullet performance on a deer.
i would make say 12 of these test targets, behind the targets if i put plastic buckets filled with water to capture the bullet.
i could shoot say 6 at 2 mtrs then 6 at 250 mtrs and compare the results.
then i realised that i couldnt be fucked proving to a retard that they are retarded. whats the point? i know full well it will blow up leaving a massive wound channel and exit into the buckets.
best i just nod and smile and agree that they should trade their .270 in and get a .308 that will fix all therir problems.
greg

----------


## Shearer

> I keep hearing this over and over, that at close range the .270 will just zip through a deer and leave a small exit hole.
> the animal then running off and often being difficult or impossible to track.
> most commonly the shooter tells me they don't believe the bullet opened up, that it acted like a fmj and drilled a .270 sized exit. because it was going too quick.
> they will also say that the same ammo at 200mtrs will flatten a deer no problem, so the common belief is the excessive speed is the reason.
> now for me this go's against all the research I have done on ballistics, where a bullet at excessive speed seems to over expand and lack penetration. often breaking apart.
> when I question the shooter it is most commonly the 130g factory ammo in standard cup and core bullets. (fed blue box, Remington corloct, nosler bt's, hornady sst etc)
> the reputation for ballistic tipped bullets is probably the worst, (nosler, sst etc)
> this problem dose not seem to happen in the 7mm range of calibre's even though they have very similar diameter, weights and velocities. 
> I have not used the .270 extensively so I cannot comment personally but I would appreciate any comments on this phenomena    
> ...


Bullshit

----------


## Shearer

> so i have been thinking about this.
> all the tests i have found on test media has been using the likes of wet newspaper, or balistic gel, the water making the media unable to compress and of course getting the infamous hydrostatic shock.
> but lungs are full of air!
> getting all myth busters, i thaught if i get some deer skin, then a layer of mussle. i was thinking of using the stomach wall as this is a similar thickness to the mussle inbetween the ribs.
> if i then get a sheeps lungs and heart, inflate the lungs, then i wrap the lungs and heart in the stomach wall mussle, then around the outside i have a layer of the deer skin.
> that would be a perfect test media for the classic heart lung shot where no rib or shoulder bones were encountered. a worst case senario for bullet performance on a deer.
> i would make say 12 of these test targets, behind the targets if i put plastic buckets filled with water to capture the bullet.
> i could shoot say 6 at 2 mtrs then 6 at 250 mtrs and compare the results.
> then i realised that i couldnt be fucked proving to a retard that they are retarded. whats the point? i know full well it will blow up leaving a massive wound channel and exit into the buckets.
> ...


If  you can't kill a deer cleanly with a 270 using a 308 isn't going to help.

----------


## Spudattack

My first deer (well antelope actually!) was an impala ram, about the size of a fallow deer.

I shot it high in the centre of the chest (it was facing me) at about 25 yards with a 150gr hornady interlock from a .270.
Needless to say it collapsed where it stood. First impressions were that there was no exit wound until we started carrying it, blood started oozing from an almost invisible hole just behind its shoulderblades, i commented to my father and he agreed at the time that the bullet must not have expanded, until we started butchering it! 
The wound channel was massive, 8 inches of the spine were splinters (further adding to the damage) and we had to throw away nearly all of the shouders and neck as they were just a bloodshot gelatenous mass. We found anshit load of fragments of the bullet and we surmised that only a small bit, possibly the base of the bullet below the interlock had exited after shedding most of its weight.

What i am getting at is that if, like a lot of hunters, we had just removed the back straps we could have come away thinking that the bullet had not expanded at all when in fact it had over expanded and shed most of its mass only leaving a small fragment to exit.

----------


## Taff

No problem with Norma 110 BT going straight through if you hit the right , this is a 50 yd Muntjac

----------


## Gerbs

> No problem with Norma 110 BT going straight through if you hit the right , this is a 50 yd Muntjac
> Attachment 30976


I guess that was...... terminal?  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> No problem with Norma 110 BT going straight through if you hit the right , this is a 50 yd Muntjac
> Attachment 30976


Taff that is what we would call a well munted jac

----------


## woodford

try hand loads with 47 grns 2208 and 130gn sierra soft point boat tail bullets  just under 2800ft sec. in 10 years have only double shot one animal. these projectile open very well and drop  game at over 400 meters.

----------


## Micky Duck

25+ years using .270
shot all but 3 of N.Z.s game animals with it
pencil through at close range without opening= didn't hit bone AT ALL
aim to break one or better still both shoulders...you cant drive far without front wheels
Ive had bullets fly to pieces at close range..but pushing a 110 grn varmit pill into wee fallows shoulder was maybe asking a bit much...didn't go anywhere but.
go too high and hit "the void" and no calibre is going to help you much..... well .50BMG may do it.

----------


## deer243

> Never had my rounds go straight through, right shot placement and bullet selection should deal to that


+1  surely the above is spot on.   A 270 is no good at close range is just a pure myth. Just like someone saying a 243 is no good for a bush rifle or using in the roar ..pure myth  and utter nonsense.

----------


## Danny

I shot a bailed boar at point blank last year with a 270 130grain SP. Absolutely hammered him. Was like the 44Mag.  It didn't pencil through. The 270 is a lot of grunt but is fine for all that use and swear by it.

----------


## Breyt

I have shot plenty of impala ,blesbok, kudu ,warthog you name it. Every time on close range the bullet disintegrated rather than went straight through.  Monolithic solids is a different story.

----------


## Micky Duck

> I have shot plenty of impala ,blesbok, kudu ,warthog you name it. Every time on close range the bullet disintegrated rather than went straight through.  Monolithic solids is a different story.


 same old story ..projectile choice......
Ive shot all sorts but only time bullet "disintergrated" was 110 varmit bullet on young fallow. the funny bit when guys say bullet failed is they know it from looking at very dead animal...cant make an omlet without breaking eggs
why guys don't dual load is beyond me
load up with good hefty pill for jumped up spook n shoot and carry long range super duper load
eg 150 partition and a ballistic tip for out further
sorry Brenyt...your post agrees with what Ive said up close they pull apart/expand or do what they are ment to...beyond me that fellas reckon they pencil through?????

----------


## 7mmsaum

> +1  surely the above is spot on.   A 270 is no good at close range is just a pure myth. Just like someone saying a 243 is no good for a bush rifle or using in the roar ..pure myth  and utter nonsense.


There is a lot of "internet talk" around, todays "myth builders"

----------


## Tahr

Its still just a lump of copper and lead traveling at about the same speed as everything else does, and the difference in diameter between most common calibers is just a few thou of an inch or the width of a few hairs.

We worry too much.

----------


## Grunta

Not thsa i disagree with you BC because I fully agree about worrying/over complicating things but certain projectiles  work better in a velocity node. Ive got nothing on you in terms of hunting experience, but I'm on my fourth .270 so I  know the calibre pretty well and have used/tried many different projectiles. Theres only been one choice of the many projectikes I've used on game  in my opinion thats been a failure in terms of quick kills and massive brusing/meat damage and thats been the 130/140gr sst. Never tried the Btips in the same weight due to being of similar construction. Best has been 150gr Partitions.

----------


## Tahr

> Not thsa i disagree with you BC because I fully agree about worrying/over complicating things but certain projectiles  work better in a velocity node. Ive got nothing on you in terms of hunting experience, but I'm on my fourth .270 so I  know the calibre pretty well and have used/tried many different projectiles. Theres only been one choice of the many projectikes I've used on game  in my opinion thats been a failure in terms of quick kills and massive brusing/meat damage and thats been the 130/140gr sst. Never tried the Btips in the same weight due to being of similar construction. Best has been 150gr Partitions.


It was a tongue in cheek comment, but I do think we over complicate things at time.

----------


## Grunta

All good, I see that reading it at a time when im not so tired,  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

the great caliber debate is just as bad as this bloody ford vs holden malarkey that has been going on for god knows how many years still amusing when the man bags start getting biffed about at each other though  :Grin:

----------


## Grunta

And ive plentu of handbags too choose from too! Haha. I  don't think ive ever bagged a caliber in my life. If it shoots, it kills then it does its job. It does amaze me how many people bag the .270 though  due to the lack of projectile weight choices. When you can choose from 110, 130, 140, 150, 165 and finally 170 - if you cant find a suitable projectile in that range then I think there's an issue elsewhere....... thank god the yanks still know what a real caliber is!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

> And ive plentu of handbags too choose from too! Haha. I  don't think ive ever bagged a caliber in my life. If it shoots, it kills then it does its job. *It does amaze me how many people bag the .270 though*  due to the lack of projectile weight choices. When you can choose from 110, 130, 140, 150, 165 and finally 170 - if you cant find a suitable projectile in that range then I think there's an issue elsewhere....... thank god the yanks still know what a real caliber is!


the other complaints is low BC bullets even though that is now starting to improve with the VLD bullets you can get for it lost count of how many times I have heard people say or have read on different forums how the 270 is savage when it comes to recoil, then some say they have seen more animals wounded with a 270 than any other caliber (maybe poor shot placement or using the wrong bullet for the job?)

----------


## Gibo

Just sold mine  :Grin:

----------


## Grunta

Damn, if I had known that gibo I  would have bought it and added it to the collection! Haha

As Tahr mentioned above - we over complicate things and projectile BC means nothing within 500yds - and there wouldn't be to many that shoot beyond that or that are capable. Over 500yds the .270 really isn't the long range rig choice and thats a fair choice.  It  wouldn`t be mine if I was shooting further than that.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Thought I'd way in on this thread being a .270 owner. Blooded my latest rifle this evening under the full moon, a nice porker. Shot him from about 30m. I was using 130g Federal powershock ammunition.
The projectile entered the chest and blitz the engine room into soup using all its energy in the animal before stopping just under the skin of the opposite shoulder.


Pretty good result.

----------


## rogers.270

> Not thsa i disagree with you BC because I fully agree about worrying/over complicating things but certain projectiles  work better in a velocity node. Ive got nothing on you in terms of hunting experience, but I'm on my fourth .270 so I  know the calibre pretty well and have used/tried many different projectiles. Theres only been one choice of the many projectiles I've used on game  in my opinion thats been a failure in terms of quick kills and massive brusing/meat damage and thats been the 130/140gr sst. Never tried the Btips in the same weight due to being of similar construction. Best has been 150gr Partitions.


over generalised i completely disagree - your shot placement must be mud........ the 130's SST's are great 0 - 350, 15 years shooting the same load and have 5 other shooters i have been loading with the same recipe to same effect

----------


## Micky Duck

ballistic tips were/are designed by Nosler for a purpose.......... using them as a good for everything load ISNT THAT PURPOSE
SST aren't the same projectile
partitions are said to be the ducks nuts.....great but they cost

you wouldn't use just any old load in a .22-250  would you????
poke any .270 load into meat saver area with animal side on or facing slightly away = dead animal
try through shoulder and you need to be a tad more sensible
big angry stag hyped up and bigger/heavier/harder is more sensible still

guys shoot Fallow with VMax projectiles in .30 cal..but they don't shoulder shoot    horses for courses that's a specialist head/high neck load designed to decapitate, opposite theory to big stag load.
stag/bush load you want it to hold together and penetrate
other load to blow up causing maximum trauma in minimum area 

general purpose load sits somewhere in between


hilux are a great wagon for family but you wont go mud plugging with road slicks or cruising length of country with ya maxxis mudders
both will work if your carefull and selective of what you try to do

----------


## rogers.270

> ballistic tips were/are designed by Nosler for a purpose.......... using them as a good for everything load ISNT THAT PURPOSE
> SST aren't the same projectile
> partitions are said to be the ducks nuts.....great but they cost
> 
> you wouldn't use just any old load in a .22-250  would you????
> poke any .270 load into meat saver area with animal side on or facing slightly away = dead animal
> try through shoulder and you need to be a tad more sensible
> big angry stag hyped up and bigger/heavier/harder is more sensible still
> 
> ...


Point being? - you need to be more direct.

----------


## Grunta

> over generalised i completely disagree - your shot placement must be mud........ the 130's SST's are great 0 - 350, 15 years shooting the same load and have 5 other shooters i have been loading with the same recipe to same effect


Each to their own Morgan. Its just my experience with the ssts. Since I stopped using them 3 - 4 years ago I haven't had to take a 2nd shot at a deer, I've salvaged alot more meat due to in not ending up like its been put through a blender. I could be a mud shot, but as above - haven't had to take a second shot in 4 years.

----------


## rogers.270

point taken and Fair enough each to their own.

In my own opinion putting an animal down for the count as fast as possible take priority even over meat i dear say it. for me the SST choice is one of successful experience (and always try to hit wheels and boiler) and cost efficiency as i shoot alot, i guess my frustration comes when a new hunter spends a ton of cash dorking round with numerous loads after spending a night on the comp when they will be shooting well within 300 typically anyways but given their own findings think best to multi load.

Then being in the field grabbing the wrong load, or running out of the right load and as uncle bobs not home (and only new to the sport with no reloading gear) couldnt reload more of the appropriate one and using one that potentially has a different POI and not validating it.  then wondering why they wounded an animal.  it happens. Dont really know if its load, placement, POI etc.....

----------


## Micky Duck

ok this is what works for me
170 grn speer round nose for in the bush/or a 150 partition now
130 grn ballistic tip for out in open
MY rifle puts the 1" high and 3" high at 100 yards and MY RIFLE will put any load/all loads into a 4" area at 100 yards combination group
for last 20 years Ive just loaded what ever took my fancy into rifle usually swapping to lighter accurate load when out in open and back to big solid job when in the bush.
best aiming point for me is take out one or both shoulders. and Ive arse shot more animals with .270 than I care to count..only shot available and not many animals around back then so took what I could get.

or if you need it more direct shoot the friggin thing in the right place and don't expect a lightly built projectile to work up close at speed if you try to shoot up arse or through shoulder bones, a big heavy or bonded type projectile much better for that .
direct enough????

----------


## mikee

> point taken and Fair enough each to their own.
> 
> In my own opinion putting an animal down for the count as fast as possible take priority even over meat i dear say it. for me the SST choice is one of successful experience (and always try to hit wheels and boiler) and cost efficiency as i shoot alot, i guess my frustration comes when a new hunter spends a ton of cash dorking round with numerous loads after spending a night on the comp when they will be shooting well within 300 typically anyways but given their own findings think best to multi load.
> 
> Then being in the field grabbing the wrong load, or running out of the right load and as uncle bobs not home (and only new to the sport with no reloading gear) couldnt reload more of the appropriate one and using one that potentially has a different POI and not validating it.  then wondering why they wounded an animal.  it happens. Dont really know if its load, placement, POI etc.....


+1 from me, I'm easily confused at the best of times so having 1 "do everything load" is the best way and for me its 140gn Accubonds traveling quickly.

----------


## ubique

For a pretty comprehensive resource on different cartridges try .270 Winchester

----------


## deer243

> ok this is what works for me
> 170 grn speer round nose for in the bush/or a 150 partition now
> 130 grn ballistic tip for out in open
> MY rifle puts the 1" high and 3" high at 100 yards and MY RIFLE will put any load/all loads into a 4" area at 100 yards combination group
> for last 20 years Ive just loaded what ever took my fancy into rifle usually swapping to lighter accurate load when out in open and back to big solid job when in the bush.
> best aiming point for me is take out one or both shoulders. and Ive arse shot more animals with .270 than I care to count..only shot available and not many animals around back then so took what I could get.
> 
> or if you need it more direct shoot the friggin thing in the right place and don't expect a lightly built projectile to work up close at speed if you try to shoot up arse or through shoulder bones, a big heavy or bonded type projectile much better for that .
> direct enough????


What do you mean by the last part of your post there? What do you call a lightly built projectile? If you take a 243 for example, anyone that knows anything about the round should know that the best perforance out of a 243 round is to hit bone. 
So if a huge stag is standing 60m away with the 243 , its not that some people think and aim at the softest part behind the shoulder so you get deeper penetration with a lighter pill but you really should be aiming for the middle of the shoulder and that will certainly knock it over. The behind the shoulder may be a kill shot but its likely its going to run(maybe even a fair distance) where the shoulder shot hitting bone will drop it far quicker and will do the job.(of course a well place neck or head shot will work also)
So if a light 243 pill will bowl over any stag you coming across at close range hitting the shoulder why wouldnt a lighter 270 pill be even more lethal? Or didnt i get the point of that last statement i pointed out.
I have always used a 243 in the bush, and if you hit the shoulder its dead, including decent size stags(biggest 140kg plus(126kg no head) shoulder shot, went 10 m then flop, dead.   NB i have also shot deer with the texas heart shot with the 243 pills and they have all gone down, you certain dont need 150gr plus projectiles in the bush at close range or further out  to bowl stags or deer over thats for sure.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lightly built projectile as in targex Amax etc.
Taking your 243 for example that aim for bone shot that is good for 100 gr sp is suddenly a very bad idea with lighter bullets going faster

----------


## Grunta

Deer243 - What Micky Duck is saying I believe is not the weight of the projectile but the construction. The sst has a thin copper jacket to aid expansion whereas an accubond will be thicker for penetration. A mate soley uses Amaxs in his 308 and its leathal -  we have never found the projectile in one piece - its always in a million , but its always dropped them on thd spot from 10yds to 400yds. For Rogers270 the sst works well for him and thats great, for me when I trialled it in 130gr, it didn't work so great - not on red skins anyway. Im keen to try the ssts in 150gr one day as aparently a different kettle of fish to the 130grs.

Edit: just seen VCs post - man im a slow typer. Took me 15 minutes for the above!  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

deer .243
lightly constructed....try a say 55 grn load in your .243 a you have been using it...no please don't.
the Amax is an oddity in that its lightly constructed but works very well....MOST guys use it at longer range where velocity is dropping so its volatile nature works at the slower speed where a harder pill would pencil through.
a lot of bad press thrown at 130grn ballistic tip loads when used up close n personal at high speed the BT was/is designed for open country/longer range haven't tried them myself but APPARENTLY the 150 BT is much better too as its got a bit more mass to keep together and will be a little slower from get go.
again back to your ratgun/2for free...LMAO one end of scale has a barnes type deer penertrating load right through to super fast varmit 55grners that will blow to pieces very shallow wound but massive energy..the barnes will drive through and should exit (does in .223) the 55 will have to be spot on in placement headshot result in nothing above neck.

----------


## deer243

Cheers felllows, i understand what you were trying to say now. As i only use factory ammo that works for me in my 243 and now 308 as well im not up to date on the different types of projectiles . Always would of thought a lightly built projectile would work better at close range rather than long range but you have educated me

----------


## bill f

> I have shot a number of deer (red and fallow) with a .270 using 130 gr PSP Remington Corelokt and my observations of its performance is that projectile causes considerable trauma and if it exits it leaves a hole you could stick a tennis ball in so if others are experiencing a small exit wound then I imagine that it is the nature of the projectile that is causing this to occur.


i have observed  the devastating  effect of the .270 remington core lokt on deer shot by a friend of mine going on 40 years.  Goes in the diameter  of a # 2 lead pencil and exits the size of a large hens egg.  When we dress the deer the interior  damage is horrendous.

----------


## bill f

> I have shot a number of deer (red and fallow) with a .270 using 130 gr PSP Remington Corelokt and my observations of its performance is that projectile causes considerable trauma and if it exits it leaves a hole you could stick a tennis ball in so if others are experiencing a small exit wound then I imagine that it is the nature of the projectile that is causing this to occur.


i have observed  the devastating  effect of the .270 remington core lokt on deer shot by a friend of mine going on 40 years.  Goes in the diameter  of a # 2 lead pencil and exits the size of a large hens egg.  When we dress the deer the interior  damage is horrendous.

----------


## Friwi

At least the core locks kill the deer. I believe a majority of hunters don't bother bringing back the whole carcass but usually the back steaks and the rear legs for the most courageous ones.so what ever damage done on the front end of the boiler room should not bother them.

I had some success with a7,62x39 for shooting deer in the bush with a reasonable ( minimum?) amount of meat damage.
I have also tried the 300 black out with a125 gr balistic tip with similar effects.

----------


## Micky Duck

LMAO we use the 125grn ballistic tip in the x39mm

----------


## rogers.270

this thread still going?  should have shot it with a .270 SST............................

----------


## Micky Duck

managed my personal longest shot on a deer yesterday...first hit 350 yards put it down, it got up again when I got to 275yards at which time I managed to do job properly. both 130 grn reloads.

----------


## Gibo

> managed my personal longest shot on a deer yesterday...first hit 350 yards put it down, it got up again when I got to 275yards at which time I managed to do job properly. both 130 grn reloads.


Sounds like you got lucky. Could have been no deer had you not seen it get up

----------


## Micky Duck

was in open country and we were watching carefully as we got closer. I don't normally take shot that far but deer were heading off to safer ground. had re sighted rifle in day before so was confident enough to take shot.

----------


## 57jl

have a look at at ballistic studies.com nathan foster he has a video on anealing sst projectiles  very intresting website and its kiwi

----------


## paddygonebush

.270 win are rubbish!!!  :ORLY:  Need to ream out the chamber to .270 Gibbs. 11.1% increase in case capacity over the standard 270. 150gn projectiles at 3000-3100 fps. Now we are talking. 

It is all down to projectile choice and bullet placement. Like we tell the newbies in Huntsoc anything from 243 up in the right spot will work just fine.

----------


## rogers.270

11% who gives a f#^*¥

----------


## Micky Duck

LMAO

----------


## Gibo

Paddygonemad

----------


## Toby

I know 2 guys who have finally changed from .270's

Making the world a better place slowly  :Grin:

----------


## rogers.270

> I know 2 guys who have finally changed from .270's
> 
> Making the world a better place slowly


Good riddance less competition for projectiles

----------


## hunter308

> Good riddance less competition for projectiles


Damn straight   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Haven't you heard. 270 is the new Blaser...

----------


## Toby

> Haven't you heard. 270 is the new Blaser...


Ahh thats why everyones getting rid of them

----------

